# Aquatics Live Showcase



## Dan Crawford (5 Nov 2012)

Hey folks, I know it's a bit late in the day but i'm hoping to create showcase of members' aquascapes to display at the show. If you'd like me to display your tank(s) please post a picture here, as large as possible please.

Thanks folks!


----------



## Bartash (5 Nov 2012)

I took a load of photos of my tank today, you might find something you can use there hopefully 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bartash/sets/72157631934915764/


Carl


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (5 Nov 2012)




----------



## ghostsword (5 Nov 2012)

Parado no tempo by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


----------



## ghostsword (5 Nov 2012)

Cai o carmo e trindade by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


----------



## Gary Nelson (5 Nov 2012)

DSC_0641 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


----------



## Antoni (5 Nov 2012)




----------



## rebus (5 Nov 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## REDSTEVEO (5 Nov 2012)

Here's some of mine   





















Steve


----------



## Ian Holdich (5 Nov 2012)

feel free to use mine


SONY DSC by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


snap shot by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


RAW2 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


IAPLC RANKED 518th 2012 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## oddn0ise (5 Nov 2012)

Here's my latest - oddn0ise - 270litre

feel free to use.


oddn0ise_Day_14 by oddnoise, on Flickr


----------



## foxfish (5 Nov 2012)

I have this one


----------



## andyh (5 Nov 2012)

Stu

Here you go mate use them as you see fit:


Full tank shot 3 by andyh_2011, on Flickr


In-situ shot by andyh_2011, on Flickr


----------



## James Marshall (6 Nov 2012)

I hope this of use to you


























Cheers,
James


----------



## andyu2 (6 Nov 2012)




----------



## Iain Sutherland (6 Nov 2012)




----------



## Dan Crawford (7 Nov 2012)

Thanks folks, they're perfect!


----------



## Swee (8 Nov 2012)

Here is my contribution  if you want it :


----------

